# To hack or not to hack



## Rebecca08 (27 October 2019)

Hey, 

So I've recently become a horse owner and am learning to ride, yes people say that's too soon to do both but I need to immerse myself in horses for what I want to do after my degree ANYWAY I really enjoy arena work. I just have to think about me and my horse and nothing else and I love it. When I'm out on a hack I get really freaked out by everything else around me. I'm not necessarily freaked that my horse is going to spook because he is fine with everything pretty much. But more that there is a housing development being built across the road from us and I'm worried that I'm going to turn a corner and meet a lorry and then something will happen. 

I know I'm gonna have to get over this at some point and I'm sure I will but I'm just thinking do you have to hack? Like I want to maybe try and do some small dressage stuff but is it mean on my horse if we only work in the arena? Looking for some folks thoughts.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 October 2019)

Soundness. That is the main reason that I wouldn't just ride in an arena. IME horses that work on a variety of terrain are sounder. There is a reason that proper, old fashioned fitnes/post injury regimes started off with six weeks of road work in walk only. 

Can you box to off road hacking?


----------



## Trouper (28 October 2019)

Listen to Carl Hester and Charlotte Dujardin talk and you will hear that all their horses hack!!  It is good for the horses' bodies and their brains.  If your new horse is good to hack out then the worry is all in your head. Yes, we all need to stay alert for whatever is happening around us on a hack but full-on alert mode is not good for you and your horse will eventually pick up on it.  Can you hack out with another sensible horse/person until you really get to know yours and the area you use?  My last mare had only ever gone from field to arena to competitions to home to field...................  She was quite shut down when I got her and not in great shape in terms of strength and muscles.  Hacking solved all of those problems.


----------



## Summit (29 October 2019)

Rebecca08 said:



			I really enjoy arena work. I just have to think about me and my horse and nothing else and I love it.
		
Click to expand...

your horse may not be as enthused


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (30 October 2019)

I feel you would benefit from a professional to work with you and your horse; you don't say what sort of experience you have but a professional would be able to help you both work on your confidence issues - and also this would help you to stay safe.

Top event horses hack out also! I have come across an "elite" Olympic level event rider out hacking when my horse was at a friend's yard in the area! 

But if you the rider are "spooked", then so will your horse be, and this is where I feel you need your professional, perhaps they could come and bring their horse and ride out with you. Also they could help you in the arena with some groundwork and progress to some schooling, all of which would benefit you both immensely.

Ohh..... just in closing, DO make sure that you are wearing hi-viz and carrying a phone if you are going out on the roads. Also consider a hat-cam. For your protection and safety basically.


----------



## Dora123 (30 October 2019)

I was really worried about hacking out my new horse but since I have started his and my confidence has only grown. His condition, willingness to work and learn has also improved loads. If you have someone experienced on the same yard who has a well behaved horse I'd hack out with them the first few times or even have someone on foot as well if you are nervous.


----------



## Smogul (2 November 2019)

Horses are meant to be fun. If you don't like hacking, chances are the horse won't either. Some horses love it and some don't.


----------



## Theocat (2 November 2019)

Yes, the horse needs to hack - for soundness, and for mental health. If you aren't yet confident to hack him, find a sharer who would hack him for you, and in the meantime ride out with sensible people at the yard so you can build your confidence.

How often do you have lessons?

How many other people on your yard hack out?


----------



## JFTDWS (2 November 2019)

You don't need to hack on the roads, necessarily - but you do need to work your horse over varying terrain and on different surfaces if you want long term soundness.  Copping out of hacking because you don't fancy it is no more acceptable than a teenager jumping every day because "dressage is boooooring".


----------



## Courbette (7 November 2019)

Can you pop over to the housing development and have a word to ensure any regular drivers are aware there are horses in the area and explain how to safely pass them. We moved to a yard that had large trucks passing several times an hour moving freight from a factory. My horse was pretty bombproof but I was still concerned about about how she might behave but all the drivers were aware there were livery yards on the route and would slow right down or shut their engines off if needed.

Hacking is great for the horses mental and physical wellbeing and helps stop them becoming sour in the school.


----------

